# Tips about putting up a Cosmetic Shop?



## FiftyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

My Niece has a plan of putting up a cosmetic shop soon. With that she needs to know the necessary things needed. How to get a supplier and some important tips to know in details.  Your point of view please?


----------

